# Getting curls to stay in shape...



## Gloriosa (Feb 2, 2009)

I've occaisionally used both GHD straighteners and also curling tongs to try to achieve a sort of loose mermaidy curl to the lengths of my long, layered hair. 

My hair is actually naturally wavy, but it has no uniformity, some bits are straight, some very curly if I leave it to dry naturally. So I usually blow dry straight-ish before I put my artificial curls in. 

The problem is, after about 5 minutes of perfect curls, they all just fall out, and my hair is straight again! I've tried all sorts of hairspray, mousse, you name it!

Is there a trick that I'm missing? Or does this just happen to everyone?

Help!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2009)

I have hair similar to yours and love to curl it, my hair is fine but is naturally wavy too, almost to bust length with short layers. 

I'd say do your usual routine of blow drying your hair but maybe try using some sort of curl activator, look up TiGi Bedhead Foxy Curls maybe, then do all the curls with your GHDs as usual to make them look uniform etc.

What I then do with my hair is run TiGi Bedhead Girl Toys Serum, helps loosen the curls and also adds shine, plus it's non sticky which is good. Then I absolutely blast it with Elnett hairspray, it's the best and cheap. I believe they've just brought out a new one which is 'Diamond Hold' might be useful to you. Again adds shine but because I'm obsessed with shine I then finish with TiGi Bedhead Headrush and voila. Most people compliment my curls and ask me how I get them so good and natural looking using a straightner. I can sleep on them aswell and they still look good the next day! My way might not be the best but it works for me, might help you too! What products have you tried in the past may I ask?


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 2, 2009)

Bumble and Bumble Spray De Mode pretty much changed my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I spray it before I use my curling iron on 1-2 inch sections of completely dry hair, curl the hair with whatever tool I'm using (flat iron, curling iron) then pin the curls up (look on youtube how to do this since it's kind of hard to explain but after you release the hair from the iron you maintain the shape of the curling and kind of "push" it to your scalp and secure with a bobby pin). Do all over your head and let the pincurls cool down, then release all the curls/waves, flip your head over, spray with Spray De Mode and voila. The pin curling and the hairspray work really, really well in keeping my curls in place (and I have stick straight, baby fine hair which is the worst kind of hair to keep curls  but mine last up to two days when I do this)


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't use any particular product but I've found a way to let them stay all day long. I have not particularly thin hair and they're not straight as spaghetti but for some reasons iron curlers alone don't work and it takes me about two hours to get decent curls which just disappear in half an hour XD...

So I found another way, unfortunately you have to do it before going to bed so it's not very practical, but really it works: 
Before going to bed I wash my hair, put some volumizing hair mousse on them while they're still wet and dry them but let them a bit humid. I divide them in four parts: two lower and two upper parts. I coil every part with an helicoidal movement, very firmly, put hairspray on the coil and do a chignon with it and fix it with two or three hairpins. When all the chignons are done I put some more hairspray and go to bed.
The morning after i release the chignons and pass my finger through my hair, fix a bit with iron curler and put some shine-hairspray on them. This takes about 10 minutes and the curls last all day!
One day I did it with three parts (two lateral and one central) and the curls were a bit more soft, but I needed more iron curler work in the morning.

I'm sorry for my funny english but it's a little bit hard to explain this in a language which is not mine XD Hope it's understandable


----------



## Gloriosa (Feb 9, 2009)

Very helpful, all! And Eire, your english was faultless!
At the moment I use Toni&Guy Boost It Mousse on wet hair, James Brown heat protectant stuff and then John Frieda anti-humidity hairspray.
I'll definitely try that bumble & bumble stuff and see how I go. I've always been too lazy to actually pincurl but I guess I mught have to go for it!

Thanks everyone. x


----------

